# good MMA place to start?



## xhappytimeharryx (Dec 14, 2009)

I came here a little while ago, asking about a good place for muay thai, and i was unsuccessful in finding a good place to train where i live, but i think that MMA may be the next best thing for me. once again, here's the site that a posted a while ago, and i am asking you all to see if this is a good decision.
http://www.texasbrasa.com/schedule.php
I'm asking you to take a gander around the site, and see if it would be recommended to go here, and if the pricing seems too high or anything


----------



## PictonMA (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't know anything about these guys but there aren't any alarm bells that go off looking at the website.  I don't know the demographics of the area but anything in the neighbourhood of $100 / month isn't unreasonable for a full service facility with quality instruction, especially if there is more than one art you can train in with good instructors.

Go check it out, see if you can try a class or two (free or paid drop in) - the vibe you get from your first interactions should be a good indication of whether or not it's the place for you.


----------



## Steve (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like a good school.  It looks like the BJJ is taught by purple belts, but the head grappling instructor also holds a black belt in Judo.  Rodrigo Leite Medeiros and Felipe Costa are very big names in BJJ.  They're affiliiated with Brasa, which is a known organization.    I don't know any of these particular guys and have never heard of them, but that means very little. 


I'd go check them out. 

Also, $100 doesn't seem unreasonable to me for unlimited classes.  If the quality of instruction is high, you LIKE the people in the school and you're getting what you need, the price seems very fair.


----------

